# Slow Startup



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

While having a trawl through my system this morning (raining, nothing else appealing to do) I discovered the situation depicted in the attached snip. I assume that this means that all the items listed in Start Menu/Programs will start when I start my system? Could explain why it's best to enter the password then go make breakfast.

If I delete the items in Programs will this speed the start process, please?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Trend Micro would be at the top of my list.

Although no BSODs reported, please run the jcgriff2 app to provide additional system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.16.317 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Boot into Safemode w/ Networking - tap the F8 key repeatedly. Any difference in performance?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/WIwKv4ZIf4JKkUCKXXeFemk

Hi John,

Thanks for getting back so quickly.

Here is the Speccy link. No, definitely no BSOD, once I get past the startup it runs well. I'll get back to you with the results of your test.

Rob.

PS: There is a mass of stuff in the Task Scheduler, I was thinking that this is the other most likely cause. I just don't know how to tell which tasks to stop.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Your hardware config looks fine per Speccy; temps OK.

I suspect start-up apps may yield a clue.

Be sure to time the safemode boot - to desktop.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Will do, although it gets to the desktop quite quickly, what bugs me is that once the Desktop displays it then takes several minutes until the system will respond to keyboard/mouse inputs. Once past that 'hump' everything is fine.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That could be start-up apps or my current target - Trend Micro.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I suspect the startup apps for sure. Would deleting things from the list in my first post help? I'm interested about your comments about Trend Micro. I've found that this latest version causes much less disruption than previous versions. I was always having to wait while it finished scanning in the background or whatever, but this version seems to be much more seamless.

Do you still want the BSOD tests run?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I have attached the .zip file, but the other tool left me with a .arn file which I can't upload.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Got these ones ok now.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for delay... my oldest turns 22 today; 3 more behind her - 10,13,17.

I'm not seeing much in start-up apps.

What were the results in Safemode?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I understand, no problems. In fact I've been out and about myself, my daughter is getting married next February 1st and there is a lot of 'wedding stuff' to plough through. In addition, my eldest son is playing in the season Grand Final for his Cricket club so between the 2 I've been busy and haven't done the Safe Mode start yet. I'll do it first thing tomorrow when I boot it up.
Thanks for working with me again.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Good morning John,

Hope the birthday went well for you all.

I have tried starting in Safe Mode this morning and found that from input of password it takes less than a minute to get ready (albeit Windows Live Mail would not work, see attached) whereas with normal start it was about 3 minutes till I could interact with WLM, and a further 5 minutes before all the HDD activity settled down.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob. . .

Remove Trend Micro - you can always reinstall it if you wish.

Use removal tool - Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase

Reboot upon completion. Install Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)

Regards. . .

John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks John,

I'll do that and get back to you later.

What is it about Trend that you suspect?

Rob.

PS: There is also a thing from Trend called Safe Sync (I don't use it). Should that go too?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob. . .

It is an Internet Security Suite - like Norton, McAfee, KIS, etc... and they tend to utilize a lot of system resources especially at startup. I have seen this same issue in Vista and Windows 7 for >4 years.

Trend Micro does not load in Safemode.

I run Windows Firewall + MSE on most systems here. 

The TM removal goes quick, so you'll know within ~15 minutes if it is the cause or not.

Be sure to reboot after removal.

Regards. . .

John


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just saw edit on Safe Synch - yes, ditch it too.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

OK, I'll get back later, thanks. Time for our usual Sunday morning walk for coffee .

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

But it's only Saturday 17.45 hours... you're a little early. . . ! :lol:

GMT-5 here, of course.

John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

LOL. 0845 here and looks like it may rain later so better get on it. I'm usually late, ask my wife.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Managed to sneek it in while my wife finished her breakfast. Without Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security 2012 and Safe Sync installed it still takes a good 3 minutes from Password to being able to interact with WLM. Perhaps this is normal, am I just being impatient?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run AutoRuns - save it as an ARN file (file ext default)

Run step 1A only - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Zip up the ARN file and attach to next post.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Back from our walk now. There y'go.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob. . .

Create a system restore point - 
START | type *create* | create a system restore point

Bring AutoRuns back up; "Logon" tab; un-check all items highlighted in yellow - 
​
This will disable them on startup, but each is still available for you to run once you reach Desktop - if you wish. Most are really "on demand" - used only when the particular app is needed; hence no need for startup.

You can always re-check boxes if needed.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi John,

Thanks for getting back, must be time for your Sunday morning walk lol.

I'll have a crack at these shortly. Is using Autoruns similar to MSCONFIG? It looks like the same idea?

Will this have any affect on the seemingly large number of tasks being launched by Task Scheduler on startup?

As it didn't seem to improve things, I have re installed Trend.

Just to give a clear picture, after entering the Password I get to the Desktop in about 1 minute but it takes another 2 or 3 minutes before I can actually do anything.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

That seems to have taken about 1 minute off the startup time.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob. . .

Let's go after Task Scheduler now.

Same as before - create a system restore point first.

Bring up AutoRuns; "Scheduled Tasks"; uncheck all highlighted in yellow:

​
AutoRuns is somewhat similar to MSCONFIG, but with many more options for our work here.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks John, I'll let you know how this turns out.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

All done, seems to be about 1.5 mins from Password to interaction now. Out of curiosity, what would be an acceptable delay, in your opinion?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Bob - 

Unplug Internet and see if time delay is the same. If you're using wifi, there should be a wifi turn-off switch on the laptop. Turn that off before rebooting.

Also - see if Hidden Admin account experiences the same time lag. Activate the account for the test, then re-hide it - 

Hidden Admin Account - sysnative.com - MVP

Regards. . .

John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi John,

Tried both and I must say that neither of them made any difference, still 1.5 to 2 minutes between Password/Admin Select to being able to interact with a programme.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What exactly happens when you reach Desktop?

Are you unable to click on anything?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Desktop opens and displays the icons, taskbar etc. There is a little red x on the Network symbol and there is no action centre symbol at first. There is also the little blue circle where the cursor should be. If I click on Windows Live Mail 2011, it's blue start rectangle appears with the blue circle on it then that gradually opens WLM2011 in stages but won't respond for about 2 minutes. Once this all settles down, the response is virtually instantaneous thereafter.

Am I being overcritical?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you using wifi or Ethernet?

(Sounds like wifi to me).

Go into Windows Live Messenger - options... prevent it from start-up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How old is the system?

You had a BSOD last August - bugcheck = *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception

The WHEA error record lists processor 0 bank 8 reporting the "unknown" error - 
(*scroll down)*

```
0: kd> !errrec fffffa8008795028
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa8008795028
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cc52941b75dbc3
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 873
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 8/4/2011 11:16:30
Flags         : 0x00000000

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80087950a8
Section       @ fffffa8008795180
Offset        : 344
Length        : 73
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal


===============================================================================
Section 1     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80087950f0
Section       @ fffffa80087951c9
Offset        : 417
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : Unknown error
Flags         : 0x00
CPU Version   : 0x00000000000106e5
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8008795138
Section       @ fffffa8008795289
Offset        : 609
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

[COLOR=ed]Error         : Unknown (Proc 0 Bank 8)[/COLOR]
  Status      : 0xf20000000020008f
```
This may have been a fluke - 1 time BSOD, but bugcheck 0x124 = usually hardware issue


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi John,

I am using Ethernet, no Wi-Fi anywhere here.

I was having a fiddle earlier this morning and came across a 'Troubleshoot' option in Control Panel under System and Security, Performance Issues. I ran it and got a message saying that it had made some adjustments to the Startup. I re booted and it took about 1 minute from Password to being able to interact.
I then thought of the Event Viewer so I had a look there. I found a log that stored boot times and shutdown times (can't find it again right now) and this showed boot times of about 180,000 ms, but the last one (after the troubleshoot) was about 81,000 ms which is about right ( 3 minutes reduced to just over 1 minute.

The system is just over 1 year old. Last August I was having problems which proved to be caused by missmatched RAM. I had added an additional 4GB to the existing 4GB and then it started to randomly (and infrequently) Blue Screen. I was away overseas during late April, all of May and June and got home early July so the system wasn't used so much in that time except when number 1 son and the grandchildren wanted to play.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Unchecked the Messenger start on login box.

Seems to be about 1 minute from Password to interaction, can still hear lots of HDD activity for a further 2-3 minutes though.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> Desktop opens and displays the icons, taskbar etc. There is a little red x on the Network symbol and there is no action centre symbol at first.


Given Ethernet, there should be NO delay in Internet connection. At least that's the way mine works here (this partricular system is wifi)

Who is your ISP?

Does this happen with other systems connected to your network?

See if there is an update for your Realtek 8167 driver *Rt64win7.sys*
- current driver timestamp = *24/11/2011* 02:00:40  
http_:_//www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys




Crossy said:


> There is also the little blue circle where the cursor should be. If I click on Windows Live Mail 2011, it's blue start rectangle appears with the blue circle on it then that gradually opens WLM2011 in stages but won't respond for about 2 minutes. Once this all settles down, the response is virtually instantaneous thereafter.


My WLM 2011 does the same. I DO NOT have it start-up upon logon because of bandwidth fights between WL Messenger, Mail, anti-virus (phoning home) + whatever other apps are doing the same.

I start WLMail (not Messenger - only use it when necessary) and let it do its thing for a few min. 

How many email accounts & emails do you have - approx?





Crossy said:


> Am I being overcritical?
> 
> Rob.


Not sure yet......




Crossy said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I am using Ethernet, no Wi-Fi anywhere here.
> 
> ...


Download this app - save it to Desktop - http_:_//sysnative.com/jcgriff2/apps/bootspeed.vbs

Close ALL windows. 2x-click on the VBS file. It will reboot the system and display boot time after reaching Desktop.





Crossy said:


> The system is just over 1 year old. Last August I was having problems which proved to be caused by missmatched RAM. I had added an additional 4GB to the existing 4GB and then it started to randomly (and infrequently) Blue Screen. I was away overseas during late April, all of May and June and got home early July so the system wasn't used so much in that time except when number 1 son and the grandchildren wanted to play.
> 
> Rob.


Current system files show 4 GB RAM total. Is that what you have installed, i.e., you removed the added 4 GB RAM stick? 





Crossy said:


> Unchecked the Messenger start on login box.
> 
> Seems to be about 1 minute from Password to interaction, can still hear lots of HDD activity for a further 2-3 minutes though.
> 
> Rob.


Let's check HDD to be sure.

Run *chkdsk /r* - message will ask about dismount, etc... reply YES; reboot the system. chkdsk will run upon reboot.

Run HDD diags - SeaTools for DOS, LONG test - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

SeaTools may take a while to run.

Regards. . .

John


*EDIT:* Just noticed you have two 1 TB WD HDDs... did both come with the system originally?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

ISP is Optus.

Theer are no other systems, this is it.

I don't have WLM 2011 start on startup, it's just the first thing I do. Then I have been leaving it to sort itself out. Only 1 email account via WLM 2011. Possibly 100 emails in the inbox, lots of others in sub folders.

Yes, 4GB is all. Corsair replaced the other 4GB FOC and they finished up in my son's new system. I don't think more than 4GB is needed for what I do.

I'll run the HDD checks, but last year when we worked on an issue (W7 SP1 I think) I tested them to death and they were ok.

I built the system and the 2 HDDs were there from the getgo.

I'll run all the checks and get back to you.

Thanks again.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

As for the drivers, I use an app called Advanced Driver Updater from Systweak because I find it a nightmare trying to keep track of them all. ADU tells me that they are up to date and I recall installing new Realtek drivers a week or so back.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Boot time 118 seconds, about what I am seeing.

PS: chkdsk /r is clean.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> Hi,
> 
> ISP is Optus.
> 
> ...


I don't see a few hundred emails being a problem. I have >10,000 emails spread over 13 email accounts in WLM right now. It takes 1-2 minutes to synch.

I agree - 4 GB is fine. I had read you added 4; just wanted to make sure 8 was not installed w/ system reading 4.

What was the reason for testing the HDDs last year? I mean - what was the trouble with Windows 7 SP1?







Crossy said:


> As for the drivers, I use an app called Advanced Driver Updater from Systweak because I find it a nightmare trying to keep track of them all. ADU tells me that they are up to date and I recall installing new Realtek drivers a week or so back.


When does this app run? How often?

You are running an OEM version of Windows 7. Your driver updates in general come from Asus. The only drivers you ever really need to update - 
- video
- audio
- Ethernet
- other 3rd party devices - printers, etc...

Check Process Explorer - see if that app is running now.

Download ProcExp from Microsoft TechNet - http://live.sysinternals.com/procexp.exe

SAVE to Documents or Desktop. RIGHT-click on *procexp.exe*, "Run as Administrator".

Click on Process column - do you see the driver app running?







Crossy said:


> Boot time 118 seconds, about what I am seeing.
> 
> PS: chkdsk /r is clean.


2 minutes to Desktop.

Can you use the system when you reach Desktop?

Run Speedtest - http://speedtest.net/

Post image output - my #'s are the worst I've seen!


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Couldn't get SP1 to install. Finally did a clean install of W7 and SP1 then installed ok.

I run ADU manually every few weeks.

Can't see ADU running, but I have run it manually about 1 hour ago. It tells me that there are 2 USB3 drivers out of date, but I know from experience if I accept the offered new drivers my USB3 crashes and I have to roll the drivers back to fix the problem.

When I get to the desktop it still takes a while for things to respond, but it is now quicker than before all these tests and changes. There is HDD activity for a few more minutes.

Having a problem creating the boot CD from the Seagate .ISO I get the download then Zip tries to unzip it and there are a stack of files.

I'll run the speedtest and get back. What are your numbers (for comparison).

PS: oops, see them now lol.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Here's the speedtest.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> Couldn't get SP1 to install. Finally did a clean install of W7 and SP1 then installed ok.


Are ALL Windows Updates installed now?

www.update.microsoft.com

Just out of curiosity, was Trend Micro installed when you finally got SP1 installed? 




Crossy said:


> I run ADU manually every few weeks.
> 
> Can't see ADU running, but I have run it manually about 1 hour ago. It tells me that there are 2 USB3 drivers out of date, but I know from experience if I accept the offered new drivers my USB3 crashes and I have to roll the drivers back to fix the problem.


What USB devices do you have? Have the new drivers ALWAYS been a problem?





Crossy said:


> I'll run the speedtest and get back. What are your numbers (for comparison).
> 
> PS: oops, see them now lol.


These results are from a "neighboring" network via wifi - 








Crossy said:


> Having a problem creating the boot CD from the Seagate .ISO I get the download then Zip tries to unzip it and there are a stack of files.


There is nothing to unzip -- what is trying to unzip it? A 3rd party zip app or Windows itself?

Are you using ImgBurn to burn the ISO to CD?

SeaTools for DOS ISO - http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/seatools/SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

All windows updates installed, always. Only 1 I ever had a problem with was W7 SP1. Yes, Trend was installed.

Yes, the USB3 drivers always cause a problem if I update. They work ok as they are so I leave them.

Yes, those are good numbers. The main problem where I live (and nearly everywhere in regional Australia) is the condition of the copper cables in the ground, very old and poor, no fibre or co-ax just paper insulated twisted copper.

Got the CD burnt, looks like the first CD I chose was faulty. Only problem now is that when I boot to the CD it freezes on the EULA page, I can't move the mouse or accept the agreement.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> Only problem now is that when I boot to the CD it freezes on the EULA page, I can't move the mouse or accept the agreement.
> 
> Rob.


Hi Rob. . .

Any doubt that this CD is definitely OK? 

Do you have another system you can boot that CD with - just to make sure it is OK?

Assuming the CD is OK - RAM would be my next guess. SeaTools is DOS based; loads into RAM. Can you swap the RAM out? Even if 2 GB - just to see.

Also - if using USB mouse and KB - use PS/2 instead if you can. 

Also - burn Killdisk to CD; see if it boots and allows you to VIEW the HDDs and partitions. It too is DOS-based.

Format HDD - sysnative.com - MVP

Regards. . .

John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

The CD was created very quickly, I was surprised how quick it was. No way of knowing if it's ok, the only other system I have here is an aging Dell laptop which runs XP. Would/should that work with Seatools?

No spare RAM here now, but I do have Memtest86, how about I run that? I have run it before with no problems.

Sadly, no PS/2 KB or mouse either, consigned all that stuff to the bin some time back.

I'll have a crack at Killdisk, I note the link refers to 'Format HDD' which I don't really want to do.

Rob.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*KillDisk *does a Low Level Format to the drive destroying all data. Which you don't want to do. You certainly should run *Memtest.* If you created the *Seatools *disc, then put it in the computer and reboot with the disc in and run the Quick and the Advanced tests on the HDD.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

The Seatools disc freezes when I try to boot to it.

Ran Memtest86 for 1 hour. After 25 minutes it has completed 1 pass and was still going. When I went back 40 minutes later the screen was full of strange symbols.

I took a pic, I'll post it below.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I have attached the screen that Seatools froze at and the screen that Memtest86 finished up with.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob. . .

I'll get a hardware expert to take a look at that memtest screenshot. I've never seen anything like it before.



Crossy said:


> The CD was created very quickly, I was surprised how quick it was. No way of knowing if it's ok, the only other system I have here is an aging Dell laptop which runs XP. Would/should that work with Seatools?


Yes - please boot the XP system with the SeaTools CD.




Crossy said:


> Sadly, no PS/2 KB or mouse either, consigned all that stuff to the bin some time back.


I suggested PS/2 thinking the freezing mouse and kb at post may be USB 3.0 related.


For info - KillDisk has other uses besides low level format. I myself use it to see the various partitions on an HDD - some don't show up in Windows. KillDisk does not start formatting the HDD upon boot-up.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Listing your Speccy link here - http://speccy.piriform.com/results/WIwKv4ZIf4JKkUCKXXeFemk


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi John,

You appear to have been awake for 24 hours, are you out of town??

Memtest screenshot: I've never seen it before, last time I rani it on this system it just kept churning the system over for about 12 hours and totalled the number of passes. FWIW memtest seemed to be still running, but all that stuff was all over the screen.

Seatool CD: I'll wake the old XP machine in the morning and hope it still works. Hardly gets used except when we travel, plays DVDs and stores photos.

PS/2 KB and Mouse: My USB mouse and KB are not plugged into USB3. This system has USB2 and USB3. Only the TV Tuner is plugged into USB3, the rest are into vanilla USB2.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob. . .

I've never seen anything like that memtest screenshot before. I have requested help from our Hardware Forum Experts.

Listing additional system info here - 

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/17/2012, 11:42:41
       Machine name: ROBORGILL-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: P55A-UD3
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         760  @ 2.80GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4088MB RAM
```
I'm wondering if SeaTools is really freezing or not -- or if it is the KB/mouse... not sure. 

Your HDDs - 

```
1 TB - WDC WD10EADS-00L5B1

1 TB - WDC WD10EARS-00MVWB0
```
Try WD diagnostics - 
- http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?modelno=Model	WDC+WD10EARS-00MVWB0&x=23&y=11
- http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?modelno=WDC+WD10EADS-00L5B1&x=21&y=26




Crossy said:


> Hi John,
> 
> You appear to have been awake for 24 hours, are you out of town??



True indeed on the former... but I am at home now; was in Philadelphia yesterday afternoon. Trying to catch up on things before farewell dinner with the kids - 10,13,17,22 - saying goodbye to my youngest sister and her husband - they're moving to Copenhagen, Denmark for ~2+ years. 

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I have also just run the inbuilt W7 Memory test, no failures.

PS: It's worth remembering, for the sake of perspective and our sanity, that this system works perfectly except for the few minutes after startup.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

All the additional info you have provided is correct.

I have the WD diagnostics on disc already, I'll run it now.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

> True indeed on the former... but I am at home now; was in Philadelphia yesterday afternoon. Trying to catch up on things before farewell dinner with the kids - 10,13,17,22 - saying goodbye to my youngest sister and her husband - they're moving to Copenhagen, Denmark for ~2+ years


So a big day for the family? Copenhagen, that would be interesting, what business?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good point about the overall health of the system except for a few minutes after startup. 

I just noticed in Speccy - you have 2x2 GB RAM; I thought you had 1x4GB.

Memtest needs to run 1 stick at a time; then alternate the slots.

I'm more interested in the HDD activity.

See if you can get SysInternals Process Monitor to run at boot-up; if not, start it immediately -- when possible.

Download ProcMon from Microsoft TechNet - http://live.sysinternals.com/Procmon.exe

Info on ProcMon - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645

It records every HDD I/O; writes to the page file and may likely create a huge file, so you don't want to let it run too long.

To stop ProcMon capture, click on the icon - 
​
Save it as a PML file (default file ext).

The info may yield a clue.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Correct, 2x2GB. Perhaps the strange symbols are caused by not pulling one of the 2GB sticks? I'll run again 1 stick at a time tomorrow.

I have just run the WD Diag test on both drives (short test) and both passed. I did notice an anomolly though, if you look at the attached screenshot you will see that one of the drives (C) is labelled as IDE but I know (because I built it) that both drives are SATA. When I pulled up the test results both were shown as SATA.

I'll give Process Monitor a go tomorrow. Thanks for your help so far.

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> So a big day for the family? Copenhagen, that would be interesting, what business?
> 
> Rob.


My brother-in-law is a VP with Novo Nordisk - http://www.novonordisk.com/

My sister - Director of Internal Audit and Compliance at Allied Barton - http://www.alliedbarton.com/

She has an MPA degree and is a CFE, CRISC; resigned to make the move, but will likely be picked up by a firm in Denmark. 

Yes, a big day.... but a sad one too. Mom is 72; dad 73... not thrilled about the move, but understand fully about career advancement. My dad was Chief CIV Commander, US Army, CECOM, and travelled the world extensively - but we never had to move overseas!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> Correct, 2x2GB. Perhaps the strange symbols are caused by not pulling one of the 2GB sticks? I'll run again 1 stick at a time tomorrow.
> 
> I have just run the WD Diag test on both drives (short test) and both passed. I did notice an anomolly though, if you look at the attached screenshot you will see that one of the drives (C) is labelled as IDE but I know (because I built it) that both drives are SATA. When I pulled up the test results both were shown as SATA.
> 
> ...


My pleasure to try and help here.

Does BIOS show both as SATA?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Both look like they are in interesting territory, demand for both proffessions shows no sign of abating. Sounds like your dad has had an interesting life too. While still overseas, at least Denmark is closer to New York than it is to Sydney. Our kids all lived in the UK for some time, up to 4 years for number 2 son. It's a long way if something goes wrong, thank God it didn't.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I'll check what BIOS is showing. I have run Process Monitor but I can't get the file to download. Tried to Zip it and still no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

had a look in the Gigabyte BIOS, only thing I could see that looked like it may be significant is 'SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode' is enabled which apparently means that 'SATA Port 0-3 work at Native IDE mode'. If it was disabled that would mean that 'SATA port 0-3 work at Legacy IDE Mode'.

Does any of that make sense to you?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I found numerous entries in the Event Viewer logs related to HDD - 

```
Event[12487]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2012-02-05T12:13:04.475
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk2\DR4.

The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk2\DR3.
```


```
Event[19471]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
  Date: 2012-01-17T11:45:58.551
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Description: 
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): 
  '\??\Volume{9fad1222-4dac-11e0-996b-806e6f6e6963}\System Volume Information\SPP
  \SppCbsHiveStore\{cd42efe1-f6f1-427c-b004-033192c625a4}{7F8DBD40-4A1E-454E-A610-46B9BFF25F04}' 
 was corrupted and it has been recovered. Some data might have been lost.
```
A recovered Registry hive = something happened to it. This one appears to be part of a system restore point.


Here is device info from the BSOD dump - don't know if there is anything here of help or not; I sit on the software side of the fence... not hardware - 

```
0: kd> !sysinfo smbios -devices
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1197 bytes]

[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000ch]
  Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY IDE
  Internal Connector Type       16h - On Board IDE
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       00h - None
  Port Type                     ffh - [Other]
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000dh]
  Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY IDE
  Internal Connector Type       16h - On Board IDE
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       00h - None
  Port Type                     ffh - [Other]
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000eh]
  Internal Reference Designator FDD
  Internal Connector Type       17h - On Board Floppy
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       00h - None
  Port Type                     a1h - 8251 FIFO Compatible
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000fh]
  Internal Reference Designator COM1
  Internal Connector Type       18h - 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       08h - DB-9 pin male
  Port Type                     07h - Serial Port 16450 Compatible
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0010h]
  Internal Reference Designator COM2
  Internal Connector Type       18h - 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       08h - DB-9 pin male
  Port Type                     07h - Serial Port 16450 Compatible
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0011h]
  Internal Reference Designator LPT1
  Internal Connector Type       05h - DB-25 pin female
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       05h - DB-25 pin female
  Port Type                     05h - Parallel Port ECP/EPP
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0012h]
  Internal Reference Designator Keyboard
  Internal Connector Type       ffh - [Use Reference Designator]
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       0fh - PS/2
  Port Type                     0dh - Keyboard Port
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0013h]
  Internal Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse
  Internal Connector Type       0fh - PS/2
  External Reference Designator No Detected
  External Connector Type       0fh - PS/2
  Port Type                     0eh - Mouse Port
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0014h]
  Internal Reference Designator USB
  Internal Connector Type       00h - None
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       12h - Access Bus (USB)
  Port Type                     10h - USB
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0015h]
  Internal Reference Designator USB
  Internal Connector Type       00h - None
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       12h - Access Bus (USB)
  Port Type                     10h - USB
[System Slots (Type 9) - Length 13 - Handle 0016h]
  Slot Designation              PCI
  Slot Type                     06h - PCI
  Slot Data Bus Width           05h - 32 bit
  Current Usage                 03h - Available
  Slot Length                   04h - Long Length
  Slot Number                   2
  Slot Characteristics 1        06h
       01: - Provides 5.0 Volts
       02: - Provides 3.3 Volts
  Slot Characteristics 2        05h
       00: - Supports PME#
       02: - Supports SMBus
[System Slots (Type 9) - Length 13 - Handle 0017h]
  Slot Designation              PCI
  Slot Type                     06h - PCI
  Slot Data Bus Width           05h - 32 bit
  Current Usage                 03h - Available
  Slot Length                   04h - Long Length
  Slot Number                   3
  Slot Characteristics 1        06h
       01: - Provides 5.0 Volts
       02: - Provides 3.3 Volts
  Slot Characteristics 2        05h
       00: - Supports PME#
       02: - Supports SMBus
[System Slots (Type 9) - Length 13 - Handle 0018h]
  Slot Designation              PCI
  Slot Type                     06h - PCI
  Slot Data Bus Width           05h - 32 bit
  Current Usage                 03h - Available
  Slot Length                   04h - Long Length
  Slot Number                   4
  Slot Characteristics 1        06h
       01: - Provides 5.0 Volts
       02: - Provides 3.3 Volts
  Slot Characteristics 2        05h
       00: - Supports PME#
       02: - Supports SMBus
```


```
0: kd> !sysinfo cpumicrocode 
Initial Microcode Version: 00000004:00000000
 Cached Microcode Version: 00000004:00000000
         Processor Family: 06
          Processor Model: 1e
       Processor Stepping: 05
0: kd> !sysinfo smbios -v
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1197 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             08/10/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  P55A-UD3
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       P55A-UD3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 1156
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 2800MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Socket 478
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000bh
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        04h - 8-bit Parity
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0001h - Other 
  Memory Module Voltage         5V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0bh - 2048 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K
  Installed Size                0040h - 64K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000ch]
  Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY IDE
  Internal Connector Type       16h - On Board IDE
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       00h - None
  Port Type                     ffh - [Other]
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000dh]
  Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY IDE
  Internal Connector Type       16h - On Board IDE
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       00h - None
  Port Type                     ffh - [Other]
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000eh]
  Internal Reference Designator FDD
  Internal Connector Type       17h - On Board Floppy
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       00h - None
  Port Type                     a1h - 8251 FIFO Compatible
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 000fh]
  Internal Reference Designator COM1
  Internal Connector Type       18h - 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       08h - DB-9 pin male
  Port Type                     07h - Serial Port 16450 Compatible
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0010h]
  Internal Reference Designator COM2
  Internal Connector Type       18h - 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       08h - DB-9 pin male
  Port Type                     07h - Serial Port 16450 Compatible
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0011h]
  Internal Reference Designator LPT1
  Internal Connector Type       05h - DB-25 pin female
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       05h - DB-25 pin female
  Port Type                     05h - Parallel Port ECP/EPP
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0012h]
  Internal Reference Designator Keyboard
  Internal Connector Type       ffh - [Use Reference Designator]
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       0fh - PS/2
  Port Type                     0dh - Keyboard Port
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0013h]
  Internal Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse
  Internal Connector Type       0fh - PS/2
  External Reference Designator No Detected
  External Connector Type       0fh - PS/2
  Port Type                     0eh - Mouse Port
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0014h]
  Internal Reference Designator USB
  Internal Connector Type       00h - None
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       12h - Access Bus (USB)
  Port Type                     10h - USB
[Port Connector Information (Type 8) - Length 9 - Handle 0015h]
  Internal Reference Designator USB
  Internal Connector Type       00h - None
  External Reference Designator  
  External Connector Type       12h - Access Bus (USB)
  Port Type                     10h - USB
[System Slots (Type 9) - Length 13 - Handle 0016h]
  Slot Designation              PCI
  Slot Type                     06h - PCI
  Slot Data Bus Width           05h - 32 bit
  Current Usage                 03h - Available
  Slot Length                   04h - Long Length
  Slot Number                   2
  Slot Characteristics 1        06h
       01: - Provides 5.0 Volts
       02: - Provides 3.3 Volts
  Slot Characteristics 2        05h
       00: - Supports PME#
       02: - Supports SMBus
[System Slots (Type 9) - Length 13 - Handle 0017h]
  Slot Designation              PCI
  Slot Type                     06h - PCI
  Slot Data Bus Width           05h - 32 bit
  Current Usage                 03h - Available
  Slot Length                   04h - Long Length
  Slot Number                   3
  Slot Characteristics 1        06h
       01: - Provides 5.0 Volts
       02: - Provides 3.3 Volts
  Slot Characteristics 2        05h
       00: - Supports PME#
       02: - Supports SMBus
[System Slots (Type 9) - Length 13 - Handle 0018h]
  Slot Designation              PCI
  Slot Type                     06h - PCI
  Slot Data Bus Width           05h - 32 bit
  Current Usage                 03h - Available
  Slot Length                   04h - Long Length
  Slot Number                   4
  Slot Characteristics 1        06h
       01: - Provides 5.0 Volts
       02: - Provides 3.3 Volts
  Slot Characteristics 2        05h
       00: - Supports PME#
       02: - Supports SMBus
[BIOS Language Information (Type 13) - Length 22 - Handle 0019h]
  Installable Languages         03
  Flags                         00h
  Current Language              n|US|iso8859-1
  Available Language            n|US|iso8859-1
  Available Language            n|US|iso8859-1
  Available Language            r|CA|iso8859-1
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 001ah]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001ah
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           001ah
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0020h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001fh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0021h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001fh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                005fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001fh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0023h]
  Starting Address              00600000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001eh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001fh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[System Boot Information (Type 32) - Length 11 - Handle 0024h]
  Boot Status                   12f45c1bh - [No Errors Detected]
[ (Type 64) - Length 13 - Handle 0025h]
[ (Type 127) - Length 4 - Handle 0026h]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> I'll check what BIOS is showing. I have run Process Monitor but I can't get the file to download. Tried to Zip it and still no luck. Any suggestions?


You are trying to zip the PML file and .... what happens? (error mesage..?)

Are you using Windows to zip? RIGHT-click, "send to", "compressed (zipped) folder"

Zip file size limit here = 5 mb




Crossy said:


> had a look in the Gigabyte BIOS, only thing I could see that looked like it may be significant is 'SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode' is enabled which apparently means that 'SATA Port 0-3 work at Native IDE mode'. If it was disabled that would mean that 'SATA port 0-3 work at Legacy IDE Mode'.
> 
> Does any of that make sense to you?


I'll have to ask Hardware about that one - my area = OS; software


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Finally got a Proc Mon file to upload, think the first one was too big.

I'll have a look at your Event Viewer Logs, not sure if they'll mean much more to me.

Rob.

PS: Had a quick look at the logs etc, not sure it's the right time of night for this (0040) so I may waddle off to bed and start again in the morning.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Double-click on the PML file - "Tools", "File Summary"

Click on cols - Read Bytes; Write Bytes

Look at file names

Was Winzip running while procmon was running?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a CSV file - opens in Excel - http://sysnative.com/jcgriff2/OP/Crossy_ProcMon_pml1.csv_03-20-2012_jcgriff2.zip

I'll be back later today/tonight.

Kind Regards. . .

John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi, 336 lines, not sure what I'm looking for there? I had been using Winzip, didn't think it was still running though.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Ran Procmon at bootup, it generated 4 massive logs, all too big to post here (up to 300MB), not sure how to use these.

Ran Seatools in the ancient Dell laptop with XP, ran first go and worked, so the CD is ok. Tried again in this system and still no go. There is a large amount of text flashes on the screen shortly before Seatools tries to start. I am not able to pause and read it all, but the very last words are 'Device not found', probably the reason it's not working on this machine.

Rob.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press *F12 *at bootup and do the Dell Diagnostics.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Sorry, you missunderstand. The Dell worked ok, its my new system that won't run Seatools


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, right click your HDD and select properties, uncheck Indexing. If your computer runs fine after the initial start up lag then why go looking for trouble, for you will surely find it.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Good point, just curiosity and a mild dose of obsessive behaviour. Unchecked Indexing and selected all files, let's see what happens?

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Sorry, no change.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rob. . .

There appears to be some issue with the hardware.

This is your mobo - GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1156 - GA-P55A-UD3 (rev. 2.0)

That page says supported RAM = *3. Support for DDR3 2200/1600/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules *

Files show RAM - PC3-10700H 667 MHz 

​

I don't know what the disk errors were for - which HDD - 

```
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk2\DR4.

        The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk2\DR3.
```
Regards. . .

John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

The RAM is DDR3 Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 which I believe means 1600Mhz, so perhaps a problem with some setting on the Mobo? I note that the Corsair part number doesn't match completely, but I have the original packet lable here. In any case, the 1600C9 is the important bit, the other letters/numbers only relate to the packaging/number of sticks per pack.

I think Harddisk2 is the F drive where I keep my photos etc.

So it appears that even though the speed (1600 Mhz) is supported by the Mobo, it is only running at 667Mhz? How do I proceed from here, any suggestions?

Rob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What does BIOS say about the RAM?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Crossy said:


> The RAM is DDR3 Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 which I believe means 1600Mhz, so perhaps a problem with some setting on the Mobo? I note that the Corsair part number doesn't match completely, but I have the original packet lable here. In any case, the 1600C9 is the important bit, the other letters/numbers only relate to the packaging/number of sticks per pack.
> 
> I think Harddisk2 is the F drive where I keep my photos etc.
> 
> ...


RAM - 

```
Product Description
 
4GB XMS Memory kit for dual channel systems, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.65V
```

http://www.corsair.com/cmx4gx3m2a1600c9.html

Run CPU-Z - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

SPD tab - RAM info


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Looks like CPU-Z agrees.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please check CPU as well.

I'm not sure about these numbers - other speccy files I have here for other systems show those 4 numbers the same -

​
The hardware info from the BSOD dump file last year lists 2.8 GHz, which agrees with the 3rd number in the above screenshot -


```
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 1156
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  [COLOR=Red]Current Speed                 2800MHz[/COLOR]
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Socket 478
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000bh
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
```


What does BIOS show RAM sticks as?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I also recall that Memtest86 showed the CPU as being 2798.1 during last night's test run.

PS: So could this mean that this is only running at about one third (667 instead of 1600) the data rate? So at heavy times, like startup, it struggles but at lesser loads it doesn't matter so much?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no heavy loads are not the problem at startup, it just takes time to load everything and as you live in Gosford, Optus has to piggy back Telstra so your network connection takes longer, and your time's aren't that bad, indexing will take time to show an improvement.Your spec's are as I would expect, NBA will fix this, blame Howard , even though your electoral seats are marginal nothing gets done... just look at your local roads.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Agree with all you say, however startup is the same even if the ADSL2+ is unplugged.

Looking forward to NBN, Telstra has a lot to answer for. I have worked for both Telstra and Optus.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi John, here are some pix of the BIOS.

Identifies the RAM as 2 x 2048 which is correct. Seems to show the speed as 1332.7 which is 2 x what Speccy and CPI-ID shows.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

A little searching has revealed that 1600Mhz is (apparently) not going to happen without some tweaking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Enable XMP in the Bios, Extreme Memory Profiles, 1333(667 x2) is the Jedec standard 1600 is considered Overclocked, XMP is the automatic OC profile.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, who supplied your adsl line filter, try one from dick smith or Jcar make sure it references adsl 2+. Your speed seems too slow, I get around 16-17 mbps, on adsl using a non telstra supplied filter (with it I get 5-6).


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Supplied by ADC/Covertel, my former employer.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Just to further satisfy my curiosity I did some more testing. I disconnected the ADSL2+ Filter from the line. It's only function is to remove the ADSL2+ signal from the phone service, it is a Low Pass filter with characteristics specified by certain regulatory documents. So with the ADSL2+ Modem still connected to the line I restarted the system and the results were the same. I also ran the speed test again and the Ping remained unchanged. There was a very slight increase in Download and Upload speeds.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I did a bit more experimentation this morning. Started the system at 0715 then went and made tea and toast. At 0728 I returned and the Password screen was waiting, entered the Password and by 0729 I had Windows Live mail 2011 open and responsive. About 1 minute instead of  at least 3, so whatever is slowing things down is able to be carried out without the Password.

Checked Event Viewer (see attached) and found that this event was flagged as a warning, not as critical (the slow startups are all flagged as critical).

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Checked back in Event Viewer and these events started on the 16th of July 2011.

There appears to be no consistency in the event warnings given over time as reasons for the delays.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open Device manager, expand Display Adapters.
What is Device manager listing for the display adapter?
Right click select properties from the list, on the Driver Tab of the properties box what Driver is listed?

Vgasave is a windows default video driver if the system is ID'ing the card correctly and using the Nvidia driver I should not be loading vgasave.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, had that thought myself, although this is the first time this particular driver has been flagged as a cause. I'll check.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Details as requested.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's the correct driver and the card is Id'd correctly, maybe John has some insight as to why vgasave would show up in the loading process?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I think John is investigating some of the earlier results as well. He tends to allow minor things like earning a living get in the way of TSF lol.

PS: Interesting to note that since this began there have been numerous different items reported as being slow to start i.e. it's always a different item.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Na not John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hehehe


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard that!!!!!!!! :lol:

There is a system service *VgaSave*; its driver name = *vga.sys*

There is also a *vga* service; driver name = *vgapnp.sys* (Standard VGA Graphics Adapter)

Go into Device Manager, enable hidden devices; "non PnP"; you should find VgaSave 

My system shows VgaSave loading; then NVidia - see the 2 lines in red -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Boot	DSF	2	DSFKSVCS	Kernel Services for DSF
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2	msisadrv	
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	6	vdrvroot	Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	7	Compbatt	Microsoft Composite Battery Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	mountmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	vmbus	@%SystemRoot%\system32\vmbusres.dll,-1000
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	SCSI Miniport	64	msahci	
Boot	SCSI miniport	n/a*	amdxata	
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys,-10001
Boot	FSFilter Bottom	n/a*	FileInfo	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys,-100
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\clfs.sys,-100
Boot	Base	1	KSecDD	
Boot	Base	2	CNG	
Boot	Base	n/a*	pcw	Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Boot	File System	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\ndis.sys,-200
Boot	Cryptography	2	KSecPkg	
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	Extended Base	20	dsfroot	root enumerated bus driver
Boot	Extended Base	n/a*	storflt	@%SystemRoot%\system32\vmstorfltres.dll,-1000
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	Disk	Disk Driver
Boot	PnP Filter*	5*	fvevol	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys,-100
Boot	PnP Filter*	6*	hpdskflt	HP Filter
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	hwpolicy	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys,-101
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\mup.sys,-101
Boot	PnP Filter*	2*	rdyboost	ReadyBoost
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	speedfan	speedfan
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Base	2	Beep	Beep
System	Base	28	ehdrv	ehdrv
[COLOR=Red]System	Video Save	1	[B]VgaSave[/B][/COLOR]	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys,-100
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys,-101
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPREFMP	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RdpRefMp.sys,-101
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\afd.sys,-1000
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	NetBT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\netbt.sys,-2
System	NDIS	16	WfpLwf	WFP Lightweight Filter
System	NDIS	18	Psched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NDIS	25	vwififlt	Virtual WiFi Filter Driver
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	n/a*	n/a*	blbdrive	
System	network*	9*	CSC	@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-202
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	discache	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\discache.sys,-102
System	n/a*	n/a*	mssmbios	Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys,-2
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-1000
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32012
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\luafv.sys,-100
Automatic	FSFilter Anti-Virus	6	eamonm	eamonm
[COLOR=Red]Automatic	Video	n/a*	NVSvc	[B]NVIDIA[/B] Display Driver Service[/COLOR]
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcEptMapper	@%windir%\system32\RpcEpMap.dll,-1001
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	eventlog	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioEndpointBuilder	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	STacSV	Audio Service
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	SENS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	@%SystemRoot%\System32\themeservice.dll,-8192
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	hpsrv	HP Service
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	Plugplay	n/a*	Power	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	14	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	15	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Wlansvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll,-257
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SchedulerGroup	n/a*	Schedule	@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	Windows Firewall
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AESTFilters	Andrea ST Filters Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BITS	Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32	Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64	Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	CryptSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DPS	@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EFS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	ekrn	ESET Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	epfwwfpr	epfwwfpr
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FDResPub	@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FontCache	@%systemroot%\system32\FntCache.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IKEEXT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	iphlpsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MMCSS	@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PcaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	sppsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	stisvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TrkWks	@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WinDefend	Windows Defender
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wlidsvc	Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wscsvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
[/FONT]
```


I just checked - both vga.sys and NVIDIA are loaded.

Run SysInternals Load Order - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897416

Paste the output into next post, preferably in CODE box.

Regards. . .

John


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Will do. Not sure about how to use Code Box tho. I don't think that VGASave is the problem tho, as all different items have been mentioned over time.

Have you had any feedback regarding the odd Memtest screen?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

```
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2	msisadrv	
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	6	vdrvroot	Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	6	intelide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	7	pciide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	mountmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys,-100
Boot	SCSI Miniport	25	iaStor	Intel AHCI Controller
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	SCSI Miniport	64	msahci	
Boot	SCSI Miniport	65	mv91xx	
Boot	SCSI Miniport	66	mvs91xx	
Boot	SCSI miniport	n/a*	amdxata	
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys,-10001
Boot	FSFilter Bottom	n/a*	FileInfo	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys,-100
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\clfs.sys,-100
Boot	Base	1	KSecDD	
Boot	Base	2	CNG	
Boot	Base	n/a*	pcw	Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Boot	File System	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\ndis.sys,-200
Boot	Cryptography	2	KSecPkg	
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	Disk	Disk Driver
Boot	PnP Filter*	5*	fvevol	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys,-100
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	hwpolicy	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys,-101
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\mup.sys,-101
Boot	PnP Filter*	2*	rdyboost	ReadyBoost
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	snapman	Acronis Snapshots Manager
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Base	2	Beep	Beep
System	Video Save	1	VgaSave	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys,-100
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys,-101
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPREFMP	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RdpRefMp.sys,-101
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\afd.sys,-1000
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	NetBT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\netbt.sys,-2
System	NDIS	16	WfpLwf	WFP Lightweight Filter
System	NDIS	18	Psched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	Extended base	15	Serial	Serial port driver
System	Extended Base	35	tmcomm	tmcomm
System	Extended Base	36	tmevtmgr	tmevtmgr
System	Extended Base	37	tmactmon	tmactmon
System	n/a*	n/a*	AppleCharger	AppleCharger
System	n/a*	n/a*	blbdrive	
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	discache	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\discache.sys,-102
System	n/a*	n/a*	mssmbios	Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys,-2
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-1000
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	tmtdi	Trend Micro TDI Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32012
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\luafv.sys,-100
Automatic	FSFilter Activity Monitor	5	PDFSfilter	PDFsFilter
Automatic	Video	n/a*	nvsvc	NVIDIA Display Driver Service
Automatic	Video	n/a*	Stereo Service	NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
Automatic	file system	n/a*	DefragFS	DefragFS
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcEptMapper	@%windir%\system32\RpcEpMap.dll,-1001
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	eventlog	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioEndpointBuilder	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	@%SystemRoot%\System32\themeservice.dll,-8192
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	Plugplay	n/a*	Power	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	14	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	15	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Automatic	Extended Base	n/a*	Amsp	Trend Micro Solution Platform
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Apple Mobile Device	Apple Mobile Device
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BITS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Bonjour Service	Bonjour Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	bthserv	Bluetooth Support Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32	Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64	Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	cpuz135	cpuz135
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DPS	@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EFS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FontCache	@%systemroot%\system32\FntCache.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IAStorDataMgrSvc	Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IKEEXT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	iphlpsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MMCSS	@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	npf	NetGroup Packet Filter Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NVR0FLASHDev	NVR0FLASHDev
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nvUpdatusService	NVIDIA Update Service Daemon
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PcaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PDAgent	PDAgent
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	RapiMgr	@%windir%\WindowsMobile\rapimgr.dll,-104
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SkypeUpdate	Skype Updater
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	sppsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	stisvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TrkWks	@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	UpdateCenterService	Update Center Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WcesComm	@%windir%\WindowsMobile\wcescomm.dll,-40079
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wlidsvc	Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WMPNetworkSvc	@%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wscsvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WSearch	@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you get a new MB and you boot the system for the first time (before you have loaded any third party drivers ) the system will give you a GUI this is provided by the vgaSave, it always loads first and so it should.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can help yourself here, go through the list of load order and look for any you don't need Bonjour for one and skype automatic updates for another.... google for info, anything you are not sure of, post back. I said this before your boot times are not that bad and if your computer runs well then ....


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Fair comment, although I am curious as to why it is slow enough for Windows Event Viewer to log all Boots as either Critical or Warning since July last year and also the peculiar screen displayed by Memtest.

Shutting down various programmes and scheduled tasks has shaved about 1 minute off the Boot time.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi John, any joy regarding the strange Memtest86 display, please?


----------

